# What camera app do you use on AOSP roms?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I came from the GNex so I had no need for a special camera app since my camera really had no special abilities. However, with this phone, we have a badass camera so I need a badass camera app. This AOSP one isn't quite cutting it.

So what's good? I want things like burst shots, HDR, and those sorts of fancy things.

(from my phone)


----------

